# Is my anubias ok?



## Rocket_Leafeon (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey so I’m super new to having an aquarium and I’m doing a live planted tank, I added some anubias nana last week and now on one of them the leaves are starting to look see through. Is it ok? Do I need to do something about it?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Image not showing.
See though leaves are not OK.


----------

